# time for more rub.........



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2009)

needed to make some more...........


1c. kosher salt
1c. granulated onion
1c. granulated garlic
1c. chili powder
1c. paprika
1/2c. smoked paprika
1/2c. cumin
1/2c. coarse black pepper
1/4c. grnd rosemary
1/4c. grnd oregano
1/4c. grnd celery seeds
1/4c. grnd thyme


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds good. Question? Just took two racks of Spare Ribs out of the smoker after approx. 6 hours and a goal of 172*. It appears they are caked in rub still. I didn't think I put too much on? Pretty salty... Ideas?


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2009)

if you noticed i only used 1 cup and no sugar in my rub. that way i can leave it on and not make ham.


----------

